# Got 5 minutes free?



## grant wewelcomedogs (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a business that is a guide to dog friendly businesses and am just doing some research into what dog owners are looking for. It is just a quick survey
We Welcome Dogs March 2013 Survey and it will honestly, truthfully just take 5 minutes.

Thank you very much if you have taken the time to fill it in - it is very much appreciated. :smile5:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

In my experience what is the major flaw in all such sites are..
1) they are never updated
2) they simply print what information is supplied. I have found many a `dog friendly` place is anything but.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> In my experience what is the major flaw in all such sites are..
> 1) they are never updated
> 2) they simply print what information is supplied. I have found many a `dog friendly` place is anything but.


This ^^^ There is an awful lot in the small print for many of these 'dog friendly' places. I read about one dog friendly B&B, it sounded fantastic but then, right in the 'terms and conditions' that I often skip over was the condition that dogs were kennelled outside at night and weren't actually permitted beyond one room in the B&B.

What would be great was a site where the small print has been truly delved into and dissected and only the places that are 'dog friendly' and welcoming rather than 'dogs tolerated' advertised.


----------



## grant wewelcomedogs (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for your response
I agree some businesses do tolerate and only
Just rather than actually welcome - if they
do welcome dogs do it properly as it does
Not benefit business or dog owner if they 
Just tolerate! Thank you


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I think a grade on how dog friendly they are - well self catering at least - I'm tired of going to places that say they are then you arrive and the dog has to stay in the kitchen. I'd say yes dog friendly but 1 star, as opposed to a fab agency whose houses in Norfolk have sheets and throws on the furniture, dog treats and a massive enclosed garden plus walk guides - that to me is dog friendly and 5 star for the effort. 

Oh an actually maybe a star or search for reactive dogs - so if a place is quiet and secluded then it could have a special grade or note? Lots of people have reactive dogs but need a holiday too.

Do you need a designer BTW!?!?


----------



## grant wewelcomedogs (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for that Molly. I think your suggestion about reactive dogs is a good one, as different dogs are sensitive to certain noises etc...The information on the properties is vital I think that it needs to go into detail and this is the kind of information we are trying to build up.

Regarding a designer I dont need one at the moment but will bear you in mind for any future work. :smile5:


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing such important information molly i knows some dog are very sensitive and some are very naughty in the behavior.


----------

